# Screen freezes with NVIDIA GTX 285

## DieterK

Hello,

i have massive problems with my graphic card NVIDIA GTX 285 and KDE. My screen freezes many times a day while using the desktop, it seems that desktop effects are one reason for the freeze. Things like resizing of windows are enough for a full freeze.

After that the screen is frozen and sometimes i see my mouse cursor move for some pixels and the screen flickering somertimes. 

dmsg shows this errors: (but the screen was frozen after the last error i think)

```
[10919.866708] NVRM: Xid (0000:07:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 0000080c 20000000 00000004 00000084

[10919.866719] NVRM: Xid (0000:07:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000810 00000010 00000004 00000084

[15544.691981] NVRM: Xid (0000:07:00): 56, CMDre 00000003 00000000 00000400 00000001 00000002

[22134.970991] NVRM: Xid (0000:07:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00008397 000015e0 00000000 00000100

```

Xorg.log:

```
[ 22230.595] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate 2D engine

[ 22230.638] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[ 22230.650] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate 2D objects

[ 22230.650] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[ 22230.650] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed.

[ 22230.650] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

```

I can't tab to the console and killing X doesn't help, the screen is stuck to the frozen desktop OR a black screen, Magic SysRq is the only way to restart the system.

Atm i'm using this versions:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers: 270.41.06

x11-base/xorg-server: 1.10.2

x11-base/xorg-drivers: 1.10

Kernel: 2.6.38

kde: 4.6.4

xorg.conf (some options):

```
Option         "DynamicTwinView" "False"

Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True" 

...

Option         "Composite" "Enable" 

```

Not sure what's the problem. I tried different versions of the packages (stable/unsable/...), but my screen still freezes  :Sad: 

Thanks

----------

## ferrarif5

Hi,

Not really a major helpful post, more a me too!

I experienced similar issues with my Geforce 240 card, running KDE, would get Xid errors and in my Xorg.log.old file (after restarting hence the old file) I would sometimes see the X server was caught in an infinite loop. My screen would go totally garbage too and sometimes hard lock where even the magic sys key fails.

In the end in replaced my card with a Geforce 560 Ti, I don't see any Xid errors at all now but I still feel it's the fault of the X driver as opposed to hardware fault but I thought I'll dual boot my system to play games so I got a new graphics card.

----------

## Hu

If you do not need the features exclusive to the tainted driver, you should try the open source nv or nouveau drivers.  Based on other postings I have seen, the closed nVidia drivers are very hit-or-miss.  If they work, they work very well.  If they fail, the fallout is considerable.

----------

## DieterK

I need 3D acceleration for some games (like Minecraft) and Desktop effects  :Sad: 

Atm i try it with nvidia-drivers 260.19.44 and xorg-server 1.9.5. Not sure which package combination was working  :Sad:  It used to work for month without one crash.

----------

